# Houden van, leuk (I like)



## ThomasK

Mag ik even vragen hoe jullie zouden uitdrukken dat je iets leuk vindt. Het gaat er mij gewoon om dat mijn studenten graag voor 'houden van' kiezen naar analogie van 'I like', 'J'aime', denk ik, en dat ik voor mezelf en voor hen nog even de diverse (lexicale, syntactische) mogelijkheden wil oplijsten - omdat ik er misschien over het hoofd zie. 

Ik denk dat je impliciet altijd drie elementen hebt, een subject (S), een object (O), en een 'aanduiding' van appreciatie, maar dat het "subject" verzwegen worden, zoals in 2: 

1. *S (ik/ mij in dit geval), O, A:* (vermoedelijk beginnend met het meest courante) 

1.1 _Ik doe/... O graag 
_1.2 _Ik vind O leuk om te doen..., _
1.3 _Ik hou van O_ (maar niet goed bruikbaar met complexe inf.: ik hou ervan om O te doen)
1.4 O _bevalt mij --- O staat me aan, ligt me wel_.. - en ... ? 

2. *O, A, met facultatief ook S
*O is leuk [voor mij]

Sorry, als het wat theoretisch overkomt, maar het lijkt mij even nuttig... (En alvast dank voor elke reactie)


----------



## AllegroModerato

Je hebt de belangrijkste wel genoemd. Nog een paar die me te binnen schieten:

Ik fiets graag.
Ik mag graag fietsen.


----------



## Sjonger

Leuke vraag! 

Ik ben dol op O.
Ik doe niets liever dan O.
O is helemaal mijn ding. (lelijk, maar wel in de mode)
Ik geniet erg van O.
Ik kan erg genieten van O.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonger said:


> Leuke vraag!
> 
> Ik ben dol op O.
> Ik doe niets liever dan O.
> O is helemaal mijn ding. (lelijk, maar wel in de mode)
> Ik geniet erg van O.
> Ik kan erg genieten van O.




'Genieten van' is een leuke toevoeging, en de andere zijn best wel zeer courant. Hartelijk dank!


----------



## bibibiben

Ik mag O.
Ik mag O. graag lijden (niet algemeen gebruikt).
S. lijkt me wel wat.
Ik lust O. (graag) (= als O. verwijst naar voedsel of drank).
Ik heb O. lief (niet algemeen gebruikt).

Misschien ook interessant: -minnend. Voorbeeld: Heel voetbalminnend Nederland zat die avond voor de televisie om de wedstrijd te volgen.


----------



## Hitchhiker

In Afrikaans, "lekker" is used instead of, "leuk."   I think there is some use of lekker in Dutch to like something, or to like to have something.   I will try an example that I think is correct.    "Ik vind het lekker om een O te hebben."


----------



## bibibiben

"Lekker" can be used in Dutch to express likability/sexiness as well: O is een lekker ding. O ziet er lekker uit. Ik vind O lekker. It's possible to replace to replace "lekker" by "leuk", but it will change the meaning. "Een lekker ding" is hotter than "een leuk ding"...

Other uses of "lekker", probably a bit peculiar: 
Lekker weer, hè?
Ik ga lekker naar de Efteling, jij niet.
Het loopt niet zo lekker op het werk/op school/etc.
Ga je lekker? [Mostly ironic. Said when somebody's behavior is seen as objectionable.]
Het is hier lekker warm.
Daar ben je lekker mee. [Ironic. Said when something bad happens.]
Die stoel zit lekker/die schoenen lopen lekker/dat bed slaapt lekker.
Slaap lekker.
Etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Hitchhiker

Ah yes. I was trying to think how lekker could be used in Dutch to like something, instead of its more common uses for nice, pleasant, tasty, delectable or luscious though. It is also used ironically in the phrase, "Lekker belangrijk" for something that is not important.


----------

